# Smoked Salmon Today



## Bruce B (May 10, 2005)

Bought a 3.88lb salmon fillet from Sam's Club the other day and today is the day it meets the WSM.

I got 5 nice chunks of salmon off the fillet and it is brining in this brine that I made up from a compilation of different brines I've found over the last couple days:

1 gallon of water
1 cup kosher salt
1 cup brown sugar
½ cup soy sauce
½ cup white wine
1 tbls granulated garlic
1 tbls onion powder
1 tbls dried thyme
2 tsp dill
1 tsp black pepper

Fish went into the brine at 10:20am and it will brine for 75 minutes. I'm then going to pat it dry and allow it to air dry for at least one hour maybe two or until the pellicle has formed.

Then I'm going to dust the fillets with Hi-Mountain Salmon Seasoning and place on the WSM using Alder Wood chips in foil packets. Using the Minion Method, I want to hold top cooking grate temps to 190-205 and smoke the fish for approximately 2 hours or until it reaches about 155 internal temp.

I'm not looking for a really dried out finish product, nor am I looking for a really moist product...I guess a little of both.

If you see any problems or have any suggestions let me know before it gets to be too late, thanks in advance.

:dunno:


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 10, 2005)

Bruce rather than messing with the internal temp of the salmon, I'd go for a medium firm feel when I pressed on it with my fingers.  I pull mine when that have "the feel", they come out as you are describing between moist and dry.  Post some pics for us!


----------



## Bruce B (May 10, 2005)

Larry,

Did you use the water pan in the WSM or did you leave it empty. I don't know if I should use water, sand, or leave it empty. I'm leaning toward just leaving the sand pan in there.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 10, 2005)

Yes, I used sand in the pan.


----------



## Bruce B (May 10, 2005)

:happyd:  I'll get some pics also and post 'em later on, 15 more minutes in the brine....


----------



## Bruce B (May 10, 2005)

SALMON REPORT w/Pics

After the salmon dried for about two hours, I brushed maple syrup onto the fillets and sprinkled Hi-Mountain Salmon Seasoning on them. I then lit approx. 12 coals and assembled the cooker, using three small chunks of sugar maple wood (thought I had alder, I was wrong) at 1:35pm

It took approx 40 minutes for the WSM to get up to 193 degrees. I closed all the bottom vents upon reaching 185. The WSM stayed between 193 - 209 for the entire three hour cook.

I removed the fillets at 4:30pm. They were not as dry as I'd thought they would be and were really quite moist. A detectable flavor of maple syrup on the bark and a slight smoke taste. Incredible flavor, we'll see how the refrigerator overnight will enhance the smokiness.

Here are the photos folks.   



http://community.webshots.com/album/342814252hCrRDH


----------



## Shawn White (May 10, 2005)

Looking great Bruce! I love salmon.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 10, 2005)

Bruce one of seasonal experiements will probably be salmon this year.
I'll be referring to this cook, they look great!
hadn't had a lot of success with fish.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 10, 2005)

I'm like the Capt. I've done salmon a couple of times and it didn't turn out to good either time. I'm not one to give up and after looking at Bruces pictures, I'll be giving it a try again real soon. Thanks for the post Bruce!


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 10, 2005)

Bruce the salmon looks great!  If you liked it today, you'll love it tomorrow after it's been in the fridge overnight!  Mix a little of the salmon with some cream cheese and spread it on a bagel in the morning!!!  mmmmmmmm


----------



## Finney (May 10, 2005)

Oh yeah Baby.
I went right to the finished picture.
Good looking cook.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2005)

I always do it on a cedar plank with some dijon and brown sugar and they come out great


----------



## Woodman1 (May 14, 2005)

Bruce, you've inspired me as well.


----------



## Bruce B (May 14, 2005)

:thx:  :bow:  :shy:  :thx:


----------



## whitepine (May 15, 2005)

how about some cedar plank recipes/tips


----------

